# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box شروحات :  بوكسz3xوطريقة تثبيته وتفعيله

## khaledrepa

اهلا وسهلا باعضاء وزوار منتدانا  المنتدى المغربى للمحمول    
اليوم سنتكلم عن بوكس   
وطريقة تثبيته    
اول شىء نقوم به هو تحميل الشال 
وتثبيته 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
بعد التحميل نفتح ونتبع الصور                     
المرحلة الاخيرة     
نقوم بتوصيل البوكس ونعرفه عادى جدا 
طبعا المسار المعرف عليه هو اللذى فى الصورة رقم3 
من تثبيت الشال 
والتثبيت حسب الوينداوز اللذى تشتغل عليه 
فمثلا 
اذا كنت تشتغل على وينداوز xpستثبت  *Setup_W2k_XP.exe  واذا كان vista * * Setup_Vista.exe   
نأتى الان الى تفعيل البوكس وانشاء حساب فى السيرفر 
من الشال نقوم بالضغط على 
card news and updates   
نقوم بملأ البيانات
من اسم وايميل وكلمة السر واسم موزع البوكس 
بالنسبة لاسم موزع البوكس تستطيع الحصول عليه 
من عند البائع او الوكيل 
بعد التسجيل والتفعيل نحصل على هذا الشال    
وكذالك هذه واجهة السيبور   
كما تلاحظون لاتوجد صعوبة فى تثبيت وتفعيل هذا البوكس العملاق 
كما ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى شرح ولو بسيط 
و   
KHALEDREPA 
المنتدى المغربى للمحمول *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي خالد 
تم التتبيت

----------


## seffari

ياسلام دائما مبدع اخي خالد بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد

----------


## catcooot

لاإله إلاالله محمد رسول الله
شكرا لك يا خالد

----------


## ابوكيلاني

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شرح واضح ورائع اخى خالد بوركت حبيبى واحلى تقييم لك

----------


## hafidi256

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## فاروق الزياد

مشكور فى انتضار الجديد

----------


## ka-ka

اههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## abdellah0

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد

----------


## sosodeir

جازاكم الله

----------


## viacses

جازاكم الله

----------


## abdovitch

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mokrati

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## wishyarwishyar

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## boussaoula

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aissaok

السلام عليكم
بارك فيك الاخ khaledrepa
اخوكم مبتدأ و جديد في المنتدى و الصور لا تظهر
لو تكرمت و اعدت تحميل الصور شكرا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## atlas2

Merci bc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roni001

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## selobyou

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## شاطى الحب

يااخوك انا شاري البوكس جديد ومنزل برنامج الشل ومافيه نفس شرحك
وش الحل بالاصدار الجديد

----------


## fethignichi

شكرا لك................................

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## nora1nasr

بارك الله فيك

----------


## SAID1988

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mohamed73

_تم اعادة رفع الصور_

----------


## said512

شكرا

----------


## rayan

شكرا اخي على الموضوع لو ممكن طريقة التثبيت على windows 7 64 bits

----------


## exppert

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## abdo soft

شكرا أخي

----------


## Fattah ammari

جازاكم الله

----------


## khaled39

مجهود راىع

----------


## w6nyy

لاإله إلاالله محمد رسول الله

----------


## tamr4mam

مشكووووووووووووووووورا

----------


## Khaled1965

من الواضح ان الموضوع مسجل بتاريخ 2011 هل نفس الخطوات تستخدم بالنسبة لعام 2020

----------


## adel19

you 
Very Nice think

----------


## essaf_12

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

